# laptop



## macdevster

How does one say *laptop* in Russian?  

*лаптоп *?  
*ноутбук *?


----------



## sofatura

Првильно - ноутбук.


----------



## zmv

«Лаптоп» тоже можно, но поймут вас только продвинутые пользователи.


----------



## Maroseika

Лаптоп и лэптоп (Большой современный толковый словарь русского языка. © 2006, Ефремова Т.Ф.). Ноутбук тоже годится.


----------



## dec-sev

Интересно, что заставило человека, переводившего «лаптоп» на русский, выбрать слово, которое в английском означает записную книжку?


----------



## Q-cumber

dec-sev said:


> Интересно, что заставило человека, переводившего «лаптоп» на русский, выбрать слово, которое в английском означает записную книжку?



А где Вы тут перевод увидели? Это просто транслитерация. Тем более, что в современном английском языке  "notebook" означает *не только тетрадь*, но и портативный персональный компьютер.


----------



## dec-sev

Привет, Q-cumber!


Q-cumber said:


> А где Вы тут перевод увидели? Это просто транслитерация.


Ну тогда «компьютер» и «хоккей» это тоже транслитерация  , но я не о том. Почему было не транлитирировать  _*laptop*_ в _*лаптоп*_? Вы можете сказать, что мол было бы непонятно для общей массы, но когда то, что мы называем ноутбуками, только появились у нас, то не для многих был понятен и этот термин. Зато теперь, многие наши общаясь на английском употребляют "notebook", что вызывает недопонимание. Я был свидетелем весьма комичной ситуации, когда наш инженер попросил норвега (на английском) его «ноутбук». Норвег так посмотрел на него, мол «может тебе еще и ключи от кватриры…» 


Q-cumber said:


> Тем более, что в современном английском языке  "notebook" означает *не только тетрадь*, но и портативный персональный компьютер.


Я общался по работе с людьми из Египта, Ливии, Франции, Германии и Норвегии, но никто из них не называл свой лаптоп ноутбуком. Естественно,  на русском я говорю «ноутбук», чтобы не выглядеть очень уж продвинутым


----------



## Maroseika

dec-sev said:


> Привет, Q-cumber!
> Ну тогда «компьютер» и «хоккей» это тоже транслитерация


Ага, так и есть.



> Почему было не транлитирировать  _*laptop*_ в _*лаптоп*_?


Так и сделали.
Но ноутбук возник не из лаптопа, а из "notebook computer". Видимо, продавцам это показалось удобным. Мне кажется, что в русском языке "ноутбук" возник гораздо раньше, чем "лаптоп". Возможно, "ноутбук" пришел через торговую сеть, а "лаптоп" - из общения с ангоязычным миром.
Согласно словарям, еще лет 10 назад различались блокнотные компьютеры, лаптопы, портативные и карманные компьютеры. Но различались они специалистами, а не покупателями, почему и распространился самый удобный термин. А теперь первые 3 типа, кажется, и вовсе слились в один.


----------



## Q-cumber

dec-sev said:


> Привет, Q-cumber!
> . Почему было не транлитирировать  _*laptop*_ в _*лаптоп*_?



Слово "ла(э)птоп" тоже существует в русском языке, как уже заметил *Maroseika*. Мне лично оно не очень нравится: ни в английском, ни в русском варианте. В английском - потому, что я, в отличие от носителей языка, воспринимаю его так сказать "осмысленно", - "вершина" коленей, "наколенник", наколенный компьютер (по аналогии с настольным десктопом) ... в этом отношении мне слово notebook представляется более точным; а в русском - "лаптоп" просто звучит не очень благозвучно, вызывая ассоциации с лаптой и т.д.   "Иностранцы", по моим наблюдениям, используют оба слова примерно с одинаковой интенсивностью; это уже вопрос личных предпочтений. 
   PS Кстати, в русском разговорном языке довольно распространён сокращённый вариант - "ноут"...


----------



## Oh là là

А французы в основном называют его "ordinateur portable" (дословно - "переносной компьютер"), или просто portable (хотя без контекста можно спутать с мобильным телефоном). Вариант Laptop я ни разу не слышала, хотя в интернете он встречается, правда, гнораздо реже, чем ordinateur portable.


----------



## slavic_one

Btw, "laptop" и "notebook" нет то же самое!


----------



## Overrider

Да-да. На заре портативной эры лэптопами называли не любые ноутбуки. Потом уже в английском языке распространилось laptop, как единственный выживший класс ноутбуков, а в русском - ноутбук. Я так понимаю.


----------



## Q-cumber

slavic_one said:


> Btw, "laptop" и "notebook" *-* не_ то же самое!



Вообще (если вкратце) было принято считать, что notebook - это маленький переносной компьютер (11-14"), а laptop - большой (14-17+"). Но сегодня мало кто придерживается такого разделения, тем более, что появились и стали популярны "нетбуки" (netbooks) - с экраном всего 7-11". 
    Кстати, юбопытно сравнить русское и английское определения нетбука в Wiki:


> A netbook *is a laptop computer *designed for wireless communication and access to the Internet.
> ....
> Нетбук (англ. netbook) — *небольшой ноутбук*, предназначенный для доступа к Интернету и работы с офисными приложениями.


----------



## slavic_one

Правильно, notebook-и меньше чем laptop-и, так по-моему не может быть ноутбук *или* лаптоп 

Overrider, я сказал бы что ноутбуки единственные классы лаптопов, не наоборот.

(ух уже вижу как продолжится этот темат  )


----------



## Dmitry_86

I am a researcher (it is my main job) and I use these "rather small computers, which can be carried easily in a special bag". I wrote my description in quotation marks because this is definitely not the proper definition of a laptop. Second, I have never heard anyone in Russia use this word in the Russian language. We call this equipment "Notebook". I communicate a lot with foreigners from the English-speaking countries and they use the term "laptop" for defining the thing we are discussing. However, they easily understand the word "notebook" in the meaning of "laptop" even if I do not provide any additional information for clarifying what exactly I mean.

It is interesting but several times at the airports (in Frankfurt and Zurich) I was asked (at the Customs) to get my NOTEBOOK from my bag so that they could check it before the flight. The did not call it a "Laptop". Therefore, this word is still sometimes used to designate this type of computer.


----------



## MYRNIST

> I communicate a lot with foreigners from the English-speaking countries and they use the term "laptop" for defining the thing we are discussing. However, they easily understand the word "notebook" in the meaning of "laptop" even if I do not provide any additional information for clarifying what exactly I mean.
> 
> It is interesting but several times at the airports (in Frankfurt and Zurich) I was asked (at the Customs) to get my NOTEBOOK from my bag so that they could check it before the flight. The did not call it a "Laptop". Therefore, this word is still sometimes used to designate this type of computer.


Я- носитель английского языка (американец), и мне кажется, что сказать notebook а не laptop является знаком иностранного говорящего. Люди говорят laptop (запросто), и notebook computer тольлко по текническому типу (a notebook computer as opposed to a netbook, for example). По-обычному никогда не говорят просто notebook. Да понятно из контекста, что имеете в виду комьпютер а не тетрадь, но вот не как люди на самом деле говорят. У меня нет знания русского языка найти пример в русском, но представте себя какая-то фраза, которая правилньная, но не нормално употреблять в ситуации. Наверно можно найти пример от моих слов в русском языке : )

Такие люди в аэропорте- родные говорящие английского языка? Я предполагаю что нет, потому что только нормально сказать notebook computer или laptop.

C другой стороны, может быть, что это только американская стиль- я не знаю, как англичаны говорят по этому контексту.


----------



## dec-sev

myrnist said:


> Такие люди в аэропорте- родные говорящие английского языка?


Легко предположить, что *те* люди были немцы или швейцарцы 


Dmitry_86 said:


> It is interesting but several times at the airports (in Frankfurt and Zurich) I was asked (at the Customs) to get my NOTEBOOK from my bag so that they could check it before the flight. The did not call it a "Laptop". Therefore, this word is still sometimes used to designate this type of computer.


. Как они узнали, что у Вас в ручной клади, если я правильно понимаю, ноутбук? Или сначала они у Вас спросили, что там, a Вы сказали: "notebook"?


----------

